# General > Politics >  Sovereignty

## piratelassie

SO, UK sovereignty - good.      Scotland sovereignty - bad.   Brittish hypocrisy.

----------


## theone

Governance from Westminster - Bad. Governance from Brussels - Good. SNP Hypocrisy.

----------


## piratelassie

As things are at the moment Scotland dos'nt have the freedom to choose between Edindurgh or Brussels. All I want is the choise.




> Governance from Westminster - Bad. Governance from Brussels - Good. SNP Hypocrisy.

----------


## sids

You like hypocrisy, don't you!

----------


## Sgitheanach

Independent Scotland governed by Brussels or Scotland in the UK governed by Westminster, I choose Westminster and yes I voted for independence

----------


## Redsnapper

Independant Scotland able to talk directly to Brussels rather than Scotland being treated as  something used and abused by Westminster -- which would you prefer ?

----------


## rob murray

Scotland cannot call indy 2  assuming UK vote to leave and Scotland votes to stay in EU, the FM or scotish parliament doesnt have the legal right to do so and can be stopped, in point of fact any indiviudal, never mind westminster can take nats to court and have indy2 refused.

----------


## Sgitheanach

In the future the EU will be controlled by Germany through political means this time . Being part of the EU is destroying the whole of the UK  how much do the UK pay the EU each month what if it went to the nhs instead . Migrants , I worked on a site last year 60 of the 78 workers on site were eastern European I was working with a banksman who could not speak English . I spoke to one of the few British labourers on site and he said the Rumanians were on £7 ph but the British labourers were on £11 ph I know lots of British /Scottish construction workers who cant get work due to Europeans taking the jobs for less money .

----------


## bekisman

Never mind in five years there will be 64,000,000 Turks permitted to enter Britain..(What a thought that is).. Oh yes when will the SNP understand that having another referendum for independence (although they PROMISED it would be the last one) we had earlier, don't seem to accept democratic votes.. Anyway getting another referendum is a RESERVED matter, that means it NEEDS UK government to agree, they can't honestly think by stamping their feet they will get their way? it's DEMOCRACY for goodness sake!  blinking heck even England is NOT independent, think I'd better stamp my feet!

----------

